# Today We Start The Nismo Performante Garage Make Over



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

It's a pretty tidy garage


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Got the guys in first thing today to start boarding it out!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Loads of space in there


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

It's coming along nicely


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

The Boysxare hard at it :chuckle:


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

looking good mate ! 

I was too going to a garage for my 34 but the mrs's wasn't happy !!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice! I take it your not going to plaster it, what are you going to cover the walls with?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Just don't plaster it with gash fake stickers.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Jimbostir said:


> Nice! I take it your not going to plaster it, what are you going to cover the walls with?


We are going to emulsion it then the left side will be Lambo ised with graphics



And the right side with GTR NISMO graphics


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Right side


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

don't use only emulsion, paint with some vinyl silk or vinyl soft and then do your graphics.use also a good primer if you only drylining.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Just got back with some new heavy duty racking


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Racking going in


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

looks good mate, bet it will be awesome when finished


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Is the mirrored wardrobe the same sort of thing as mirrors on the ceiling, only you can look at yourself standing with your GTR and Lamborghini?!


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Don't really know as never had MIRRORS on the ceiling :chuckle:




Jimbostir said:


> Is the mirrored wardrobe the same sort of thing as mirrors on the ceiling, only you can look at yourself standing with your GTR and Lamborghini?!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Well just finished for the day, a full van load of Rubbish down the skip, some new racking installed andctvevrubbing down and mist coat applied, a very long day


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Car back in for the night


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you finished it yet? Need more pictures!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

All decorated and clean now, just waiting on the sign man to add all my tacky graphics !


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Plenty of room for both cars, just finished in time for delivery of the Lambo on Wednesday


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Stickers on order :chuckle:



Kadir said:


> Just don't plaster it with gash fake stickers.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That is one hell of a garage.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

And here's me having to install a ground anchor outside my door because my shed in my flat is too small for my new motorbike.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Loving that! I'm hoping to fit an double garage in when we move to & extend my mum-in-laws house, even if it is a 1.5 wide garage, to look as nice as that would be great.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Car back in for the night


Cool! What about the lambo?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Lambo is being delivered Wednesday, service has just been done at Manchester and it gets the front end protective film fitted tomorrow!

Not long now



Jimbostir said:


> Cool! What about the lambo?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Where are you based Baz?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I bet you don't sleep well Tuesday night!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

TREG said:


> Where are you based Baz?


Don't tell him BAZ he might be a burglar or turn up unexpectedly after a passenger ride!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

UK :chuckle:


TREG said:


> Where are you based Baz?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

He's OK he's the Wedding Photographer:bowdown1:


Jimbostir said:


> Don't tell him BAZ he might be a burglar or turn up unexpectedly after a passenger ride!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Here it is : 2013 (62) LAMBORGHINI LP570-4 Gallardo Spyder Performante E-Gear For Sale in Preston - Amari Super Cars GB


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

The GTR's last night on its own before it shares the garage !


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i like that mirror on the back


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Practical purpose



kociek said:


> i like that mirror on the back


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Jimbostir said:


> Don't tell him BAZ he might be a burglar or turn up unexpectedly after a passenger ride!



Foiled again:chuckle:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

What flooring have you gone for there?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

The tiles are PVC made by eco tile they just click together


Jimbostir said:


> What flooring have you gone for there?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Ecotile Industrial Flooring | Solving Your Flooring Problems



Jimbostir said:


> What flooring have you gone for there?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

The 34 now has a buddy


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Very pleased


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

what's that piece of scrap next to your R34?:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

sorry couldn't resist 

good on you living the dream :thumbsup:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Dunno found it there when I got home, will check it out, looks like Audi :chuckle:


kociek said:


> what's that piece of scrap next to your R34?:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> sorry couldn't resist
> 
> good on you living the dream :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Although, you haven't been too adventurous with the colour!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Dunno found it there when I got home, will check it out, looks like Audi :chuckle:



i'm sure it sounds a lot better than german scrap tho.:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Very nice mate.
Any more pics?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I have some branding being knocked up so will get some better shots when its done  For now here's a few of the car:chuckle:


TREG said:


> Very nice mate.
> Any more pics?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

And


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Branding Mock Ups


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

GTR Branding to follow soon 


BAZGTR530 said:


> Branding Mock Ups


----------

